# Wer kann s7-300 cpu314 ifm reparieren??



## Lars123 (25 Dezember 2004)

Moin wer kann so etwas, bei dem ding ist das netzteil defekt!!!
Oder wo bekomme ich ersatz?


----------



## edi (25 Dezember 2004)

Hallo ,

Eichler bietet einen Reparaturservice an .www.eichler-gmbh.de

Gruß

edi


----------



## Lars123 (9 April 2005)

Moin
kennt jemand noch ne Firma die sowas macht???

Diese Firma Eichler hat es ja anscheind nicht nötig auf meine E-Mail zu reagieren.


----------



## Rayk (9 April 2005)

Hallo,
versuch es mal bei hr-electronic die haben mir schon oft geholfen.
http://sps-reparatur.de/

gruß
Rayk


----------



## Jörg_24 (22 August 2012)

*zu Rep. CPU 314 IFM*

Hi,
ich hatte kürzlich genau das gleiche Problem mit meiner alten 314IFM. Die 5V-LED flackerte sporadisch beim Einschalten und die CPU ging in SF-Störung, Diagnose meldete Peripheriefehler, Gerät war so nicht mehr zu gebrauchen  (Fehler-Code weiß ich nicht mehr) Eichler hat geantwortet ich solle das Teil hinschicken, sie habens geprüft (~3-4 Wochen) und einen KVA gemacht. Belief sich auf knapp über 1000 € netto - habe dankend drauf verzichtet und das Teil zur Verschrottung preisgegeben... Mit anderen Worten: Die Reparatur lohnt sich nach meiner Meinung - zumindest dort - kaum...
Ich bin dann auf eine neue 313C umgeschwenkt - war wesentlich preiswerter.
Jörg


----------



## Sockenralf (22 August 2012)

Hallo,

oder hier:
http://www.id-rep.com/catalog/default.php?language=de


MfG


----------



## Matze001 (22 August 2012)

Leichenschänder


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 August 2012)

Hallo

Schraub das ding doch einfach mal auf, bei vielen
Siemens-Baugruppen ist eingangsseitig eine Sicherung eingelötet.
Vielleicht hast du glück, und das war es schon.
Die Sicherungen bekommst du z.b. bei RS.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## mariob (23 August 2012)

Hallo,
was macht sie denn nicht mehr?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Nais (25 August 2012)

> Hallo,
> versuch es mal bei hr-electronic die haben mir schon oft geholfen.
> http://sps-reparatur.de/



...kann ich auch nur empfehlen. hr-electronic arbeitet schnell und unkompliziert.

Uwe


----------



## Der Dreschi (31 August 2012)

Haben bislang in der Firma immer alles bei http://www.bvs-cnc.de/ reparieren lassen, haben aber angeblich seit kürzeren 2 andere neue Anbieter, dort weis ich den Namen leider im Moment nicht.


----------

